# Moona Sharm



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi all

Does anybody know how they are getting on at Moona Sharm. All numbers i had are no longer ringing and i have not had an email back for nearly a year. I believe it is the same developers as Maraqia so if anyone has any news on either that would be great.

Kind Regards

Saaf


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

:confused2:Hope you dont have any bucks invested here old chap?


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> :confused2:Hope you dont have any bucks invested here old chap?


I do yes, please tell me what you know.


Kind Regards

Saaf


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

The only thing I know is that I will never invest in real estate in Egypt...:ranger:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> The only thing I know is that I will never invest in real estate in Egypt...:ranger:




I remember saying the same thing in this forum years ago.. I actually said if the MB get in then your property value is sure to plummet plus if you want to sell your buying audience will be limed. I was laughed at..


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I remember saying the same thing in this forum years ago.. I actually said if the MB get in then your property value is sure to plummet plus if you want to sell your buying audience will be limed. I was laughed at..


Fair enough at this moment in time it definetly does not seem the best place i could have invested in financialy,but it is still a very cheap house in a very dry very sunny very beutiful part of Sharm El Sheik. Although it is not finished yet and it has lost most its value, im always the optimist. 

Hard Rock is coming soon.
City Stars will be One month behind it.
Hopefully Mooning sharm One month behind City Stars.

Then were all happy (even us Brits)(nearly happy anyway)

saaf


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

saafend said:


> Fair enough at this moment in time it definetly does not seem the best place i could have invested in financialy,but it is still a very cheap house in a very dry very sunny very beutiful part of Sharm El Sheik. Although it is not finished yet and it has lost most its value, im always the optimist.
> 
> Hard Rock is coming soon.
> City Stars will be One month behind it.
> ...


True,


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

saafend said:


> Fair enough at this moment in time it definetly does not seem the best place i could have invested in financialy,but it is still a very cheap house in a very dry very sunny very beutiful part of Sharm El Sheik. Although it is not finished yet and it has lost most its value, im always the optimist.
> 
> Hard Rock is coming soon.
> City Stars will be One month behind it.
> ...


True, unless you are buying a resort, it is often a modest investment and you can get good value for it!! ;-)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

saafend said:


> Fair enough at this moment in time it definetly does not seem the best place i could have invested in financialy,but it is still a very cheap house in a very dry very sunny very beutiful part of Sharm El Sheik. Although it is not finished yet and it has lost most its value, im always the optimist.
> 
> Hard Rock is coming soon.
> City Stars will be One month behind it.
> ...




Let us know when the Hard Rock Cafe is open... it has been coming soon for years


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Let us know when the Hard Rock Cafe is open... it has been coming soon for years



Well the one in Hurghada did open....eventually


----------



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Moona*



saafend said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anybody know how they are getting on at Moona Sharm. All numbers i had are no longer ringing and i have not had an email back for nearly a year. I believe it is the same developers as Maraqia so if anyone has any news on either that would be great.
> 
> ...


Hi Saaf
in reply to your posting last month - there are updated photos on the agents site and also that they are coming along but slowly. We have now been told that hand over would be next June 2013 but I think they are starting to look good! So for the moment I am happy, as my husband has just heard that Sharm is going to stay for the tourists and investment people and become a Republic so I think that things will be looking up in the future for Sharm area. Obviously, there may well be some restrictions, but that may be a small price to pay if property goes up in price which I hear that it will. Anyway, fingers crossed!
Fiona08


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Fiona08 said:


> Hi Saaf
> in reply to your posting last month - there are updated photos on the agents site and also that they are coming along but slowly. We have now been told that hand over would be next June 2013 but I think they are starting to look good! So for the moment I am happy, as my husband has just heard that Sharm is going to stay for the tourists and investment people and become a Republic so I think that things will be looking up in the future for Sharm area. Obviously, there may well be some restrictions, but that may be a small price to pay if property goes up in price which I hear that it will. Anyway, fingers crossed!
> Fiona08


Hi Fiona

Sharm to become a republic! Are you sure about this? If this is true we have some long overdue good news, along with a long overdue apartment. Onwards and upwards yippee.


----------



## nautical86 (Dec 3, 2012)

the hard rock cafe in nabq is having the launch party at christmas. i was planning on buying an apartment in either moona or mariqia but the estate agent in sharm has refused to have anything to do with either developments due to legal issues he will not discuss with me. the only way would be if i sign an agreement stating i made the disision entirely by myself???? i will be returning to nabq when i get home from work in 2 weeks so can find out any information anybody would like.

hope everything works out.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Fiona08 said:


> Hi Saaf
> in reply to your posting last month - there are updated photos on the agents site and also that they are coming along but slowly. We have now been told that hand over would be next June 2013 but I think they are starting to look good! So for the moment I am happy, as my husband has just heard that Sharm is going to stay for the tourists and investment people and become a Republic so I think that things will be looking up in the future for Sharm area. Obviously, there may well be some restrictions, but that may be a small price to pay if property goes up in price which I hear that it will. Anyway, fingers crossed!
> Fiona08





Sorry to say whoever told you Sharm was to become a republic is pulling your leg


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

nautical86 said:


> the hard rock cafe in nabq is having the launch party at christmas. i was planning on buying an apartment in either moona or mariqia but the estate agent in sharm has refused to have anything to do with either developments due to legal issues he will not discuss with me. the only way would be if i sign an agreement stating i made the disision entirely by myself???? i will be returning to nabq when i get home from work in 2 weeks so can find out any information anybody would like.
> 
> hope everything works out.




If the estate agent wont even try and sell those developments then surely that should be enough alarm signals for you


----------



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi
I certainly haven't heard of any legal issues witrh moona. My husband is going out there is January, which he has been at least once every year and everything seems tobe in order. We also have quite an independent lawyer in Cairo who is doing our legal side of things, and apparently all the numbers add up! 
I wonder what agents in Sharm told you not to buy into them. I should imagine they wanted you to buy into their resorts instead!

Fiona08


----------



## nautical86 (Dec 3, 2012)

saafend said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anybody know how they are getting on at Moona Sharm. All numbers i had are no longer ringing and i have not had an email back for nearly a year. I believe it is the same developers as Maraqia so if anyone has any news on either that would be great.
> 
> ...


i spoke with them yesterday. maraqia is almost finished and ready and moona the first block to be ready (c21) has the exteria complete and they are just finishing the interia. i hope this helps. as for the hard rock cafe it opens christmas. i cant wait to test drive it


----------



## nautical86 (Dec 3, 2012)

I wonder what agents in Sharm told you not to buy into them. I should imagine they wanted you to buy into their resorts instead!

Fiona08[/QUOTE]

hi, it was 
but all resolved now as using the 
i will be over in 2 weeks to check on progress of the builds and to meet a lawyer in sharm recommended by
. so fingers crossed i will have my keys in just a couple of months :clap2:


----------

